

Want a performant site? Flat-file sites are totally the new old thing - jively
http://www.loadzen.com/knowhow/2010/07/24/need-performance-consider-a-flat-file-site/

======
owlish
Why not just offload static resources to a CDN and cache dynamic content so as
little work is done as possible? I can see how flat-files are good for
completely static sites like blogs, but that seems more like a corner case.

